# new litter coming



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So... haven't posted in a while, so far having bad luck with all of my litters. Here in a few days my female agouti pied female should be giving birth. keep everyone posted, hopefully this litter will do better. Hoping my new female RE RY will be getting bigger soon too. She should be giving birth in a week and a half if she was bred like I believe she had. Also very happy (Not related to either of these litters) The breeder that I get my mice from finally got a tri color that is pregnant on the top of the waiting list for a baby.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

>.< so my "Female RE RY" Isn't a female... we were taking a look at her and realized that the genitals where too far away... so I just have a really fat male.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh... that's sad and sorry to say but rather funny. I wish males won't do that... :/


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

It is a bit funny, considering we downsized our groups until we move. (Kept our best breeders/ pregnant ones) We had no males until we recently discovered one of our so called pregnant females was a male XD. Just counting the days til this one pops.


----------

